# ED reservation progress



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

*6/27 ED reservation progress*

QUOTE]_Originally posted by rumatt _
*Do you guys have your date confirmed in writing? At this point my dealer said it's confirmed verbally by BMW, but I don't have anything in writing yet. It's only been 4 days though. Any guess how long this should take?

Maybe we should start a thread in the ED group. I'd be interested in tracking progress, etc..

Matt *[/QUOTE]

I ordered the car with my dealer March 15. Last week he called me to say that there shouldn't be problems with my delivery date.
Two days ago (3/26) he sent me copy of the reservation fax he received. It has the production number, model, AND "requested delivery" date. It also has a "center code" (?) and phone number.
Good idea about the ED thread. Let's see if I can start it by copying this post.
Marco


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Marco said:


> *QUOTE]Originally posted by rumatt
> Do you guys have your date confirmed in writing? At this point my dealer said it's confirmed verbally by BMW, but I don't have anything in writing yet. It's only been 4 days though. Any guess how long this should take?
> 
> Maybe we should start a thread in the ED group. I'd be interested in tracking progress, etc..
> ...


*

I ordered the car with my dealer March 15. Last week he called me to say that there shouldn't be problems with my delivery date.
Two days ago (3/26) he sent me copy of the reservation fax he received. It has the production number, model, AND "requested delivery" date. It also has a "center code" (?) and phone number.
Good idea about the ED thread. Let's see if I can start it by copying this post.
Marco *[/QUOTE]

Marco,

Don't be too concerned. BMW will not confirm in writing until the car is in 150 status and they receive the European Delivery PO. You'll even see in section two of the PO next to Delivery date requested it says "subject to approval by BMW AG". I've helped many customer's do European Deliveries through the years and I have never had a problem with the date that they confirm verbally.

Ted


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

I only have verbal confirmation of 6/27 pickup also, but I am not anticipating problems. Unfortunately, the Owner's Circle feature is not available for Canadian orders, so it is harder to track progress.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Marco, maybe you should change the thread name to "6/27 ED reservation progress" so it will be easier to find as time goes by.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

Kanuck said:


> *Hey Marco, maybe you should change the thread name to "6/27 ED reservation progress" so it will be easier to find as time goes by. *


With pleasure....... how do I do that?
m.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

I'll be doing delivery of my 330ci Black Exterior/Gray Interior with Bi-Xenon, Navigation, SP, PP, CWP on June 23. I received my production number two days ago and it shows up on Owner's Circle (without the options listed). Current status is 37 (On Order). He also sent me a screen capture of his screen, which shows my order and my options. I've got my airfare set - June 21-->June 25, just have to book my hotels.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *I'll be doing delivery of my 330ci Black Exterior/Gray Interior with Bi-Xenon, Navigation, SP, PP, CWP on June 23. I received my production number two days ago and it shows up on Owner's Circle (without the options listed). Current status is 37 (On Order). He also sent me a screen capture of his screen, which shows my order and my options. I've got my airfare set - June 21-->June 25, just have to book my hotels. *


I just received my production number as well...Picking up just a few days before you...on June 13th

325cic
mystic blue
sand interior
bi-xenon
PP
heated seats
HK upgrade


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

rumatt: When are you picking yours up??? I'm picking mine up on June 23, so that might be why I don't have options in Owner's Circle.

Here is the vehicle inquiry that my salesperson sent me on 3/27:









And here is my Owner's Cirlce inquiry as of today (3/30):









Still don't understand why BMW can't keep the Owner's Circle up-to-date with their internal system.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

My Owner's Circle Report (which I don't seem to be able to copy here ) is like yours and does shows my options: steptronic and power/memory seats. 
I already bought my tickets a week ago from Expedia (Boston-Munich ret. Milan-Boston :$ 600 to 670). But that is because I worry a lot. I don't think there is going to be shortage of tickets to Munich for the end of June. 
Ticket prices, on the other hand, are always misterious. Last year I got a ticket Boston-Milan-Vienna that was cheaper than just the first leg (Boston-Milan) on the same airplane from the same travel agency.
Since I/we stay in Europe till the end of August, the exact delivery date is not that crucial (even though I don't think I want to spend a lot of time in Munich on foot).
m.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

Matt:
actually I started off thinking that I had to fly back from Munich because of prices. It turned out that Boston-Munich with the Milan-Boston return was about the same price. I guess it depends on whether you can fly everywhere with the same airline.
I would try Espedia or Travelocity on the web. For individual airlines I would try British Airways: they have good prices and the London hub is very good for European connections.
m.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *
> I'm looking for 3 tickets that make a triangle. I don't think you can do that with the online reservation sites. :dunno:
> 
> Matt *


Well, both Esp. and Travel. have a "multiple destinations" link that allows triangulations etc. I don't know the prices though.
m.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *Yeah but yours was still a 2-way (round trip) ticket.. right? It was just from a different destination.
> 
> I'm looking for 3 tickets that make a triangle. I don't think you can do that with the online reservation sites. :dunno:
> 
> Matt *


Well, you can always buy a round trip A-B and C-A, and then get a one-way ticket from B-C (or a R/t ticket, eating the return), or take a train from B to C.

(A=departure/home/US city; b=arrival city in Europe; c= eastern european city).

It will probably be tough to get it all on one airline, because for the most part airlines have to depart or arrive from their home country, unless they have special deals. That's why very few airlines fly non-stop to Germany (or anywhere) from the US.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Try United.com. They allow multiple destinations and even allow you to specify how you plan to arrive from one place to the next. it will then price out a ticket for those you specified "... by air". They also had a price lower than what was being quoted at Travelocity, Expedia and Orbitz. Good luck.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Here is a screenshot. At the home page www.united.com click on "Multi City" in the Fare Finder section.

Besides "Depart by air for" there is "Arrive by air" and "Travel by ground to".


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

rumatt: I think I'll keep all my options - no parting out this early.

It's funny that I'm the only one with June ED who's options don't show up on Owner's Circle, but I did call BMWNA and they said that all my options were there, like on the email from my dealership. And just last night they added options 524, which is the adaptive headlights as a no-cost option. This must be because I got option 522, which is the xenons, so 524 is added no-cost.

I certainly got my airfare early, but that is because I'm using my Chase Platinum Travel Rewards. So for 60k points, I can get any flight to Europe under $1k and with a Saturday night stay. Considering that my flight was about $825 and suited my timeline just fine, I went for it. The only way I would have actually paid cash for it would be if it was <$600 - the chances of that being slim. So might as well just book it instead of risking the flight going over my $1k limit.

To do a window capture, you can just hit alt-print scrn when the window you want to capture is active. Then you can go into your favorite image editor (Photoshop) and paste it into a new image.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Thanks for the airfare tips guys..
> 
> albtsang, that is pretty weird that you're the only one. I guess you're fine, but that would annoy me. It's pretty sad that the Owner's Circle isn't up to date, but I guess it's better that BMW spends their money on the cars than on improving the web site infrastructure... *


Matt,

albtsang is not the only one without options showing on Owner's Circle and my ED pickup date is June 13th. TedW, my dealer, said that BMW is slow in updating their website.

good luck and let us know what ticket price you get

Ori

p.s. where in westchester are you?


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *It's just weird that they don't process them in order.
> 
> At the border of Ossining and Yorktown Heights. It's a sweet location... it's about half way between the Sing Sing max security prison and Indian Point, the Nuclear power plant. Hey, every place has it's downsides.  *


do you atleast have water views?


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Actually yes, but it's not the river if that's what you're referring to. It's a pretty big pond though and it comes right up to our place. Geese and ducks can be loud in the morning! *


I just drove down the Bronx River Pkwy from white plains and it looks like a great 3series road....lots of tight curves.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

rumatt: I got my production date a few days ago. But it changed on me from 5/2/03 to 5/9/03 about 2 days ago. I'm actually hoping that it will fall back further considering that I take ED on June 23. No need to have it built too early and just sit there. Still no options showing up on my Owner's Circle, but I know they have them.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Hey, I just noticed that I have a production date of 5/9. Not sure if that's exciting. Anyone else?
> 
> I don't see the production status (BMW's magical codes, 150, 111, 112, etc) anywhere in the owners circle. Are the only available by asking your dealer? Just curious. *


Yessss! (I do find it exciting)
Following your post I went to check:
I have the same date, 5/9.
(I still can't figure out how to paste the picture in my post)
I was talking with my dealer about the power of attorney letter we have to sign for the license plates and he mentioned that there is still time before we reach code 150 (which is when you can't modify the order anymore? right?). Maybe the code(s) will appear later in the "current status." Does anybody know?
What are the other codes?
m.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

My 530i is on the lot in Munich, just waiting for me! 35 days until we're introduced...

FYI - BMWNA told me that they were getting rid of the status code system. They just tell you what stage of production your car is in (e.g., paint shop, wating for delivery, etc.).


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *
> 
> BTW, thinking of changing the order, huh?
> 
> Matt *


Nah. I played with the idea of adding navigation (I never -well, almost never- got lost when I was in LA; now, around Boston, being lost is my normal state), but it's too expensive. Beside, in the forums I read mixed reviews.
m.

The bi-xenons, on the other hand.......


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Hey, I just noticed that I have a production date of 5/9. Not sure if that's exciting. Anyone else?
> 
> I don't see the production status (BMW's magical codes, 150, 111, 112, etc) anywhere in the owners circle. Are the only available by asking your dealer? Just curious. *


Matt,

111 = on order
112 = scheduled for production
150 = production started

When your car goes into 112 status you have a 50/50 shot of changing. I've changed 112 cars before and found out a couple days later that the change was rejected because the car was just about to go to 150 status. Once you hit 150 you're past the point of no return.

Ted


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

TedW said:


> *Matt,
> 
> 111 = on order
> 112 = scheduled for production
> ...


Don't worry Ted...after 152 e-mails and phone calls..no more changes...I promise


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Matt,

I also just got my prod. date! May 2nd!!!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

OriBMW said:


> *Don't worry Ted...after 152 e-mails and phone calls..no more changes...I promise  *


152? Did you forget a zero on the end. More like 1520. That's alright though Ori because I know it's just because your wife refuses to talk to you about your BMW any more and you have to relate to someone.

Ted


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

TedW said:


> *152? Did you forget a zero on the end. More like 1520. That's alright though Ori because I know it's just because your wife refuses to talk to you about your BMW any more and you have to relate to someone.
> 
> Ted *


Actually, get this....my wife told me this morning that I was talking in my sleep.. I kept saying "May 2nd, May 2nd" (my estimated production date!)


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

OriBMW said:


> *Actually, get this....my wife told me this morning that I was talking in my sleep.. I kept saying "May 2nd, May 2nd" (my estimated production date!) *


Does she still have you in therapy?


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

I now have my VIN number on Owner's Circle and am "Scheduled for Production" on 5/9/03. Yes, Owner's Circle is VERY slow. It took at least 5 days for them to update it from "On Order" to "Scheduled for Production" and they still don't have my options.

I wish my car would be delayed about another 5 weeks in production, considering I won't be picking it up until June 23. So, it'll just sit there for over a month.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

5/9 is a popular production date. that's what i have too. they must group the production dates to only a few days in the month?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

It sure seems that way. I know that there was a bunch of us with a 4/4/03 prod date. The actual prod date was 3/19. Don't ask me why but I got pretty excited even though I don't pick up until 5/12.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Hey, all of you with 6/27 pickup dates. I just found out that my car is in 112 status, which means changes may or may not be possible. If you want to change anything call your CA asap!!!
> 
> I'm still trying to decide whether to change from orient to steel blue!!! *


How did you find out the change of status? I assume from the dealer, since I don't see it in the Owner's circle page. Right?
They are both great colours. Maybe Orient has more personality. That would be my choice between the two.
m.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

My dealer said they might not build my 6/27 ED car until June, rather than have it sit around for several weeks. That reminds me to call him and check . . .


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *....I'm still trying to decide whether to change from orient to steel blue!!! ....*


You can't lose either way 
Just make sure you get the Blue Top

beewang:bigpimp:

Edit: Pictures deleted


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

beewang said:


> *You can't lose either way
> Just make sure you get the Blue Top
> 
> *


Oppss!! nevermind!! Just realize you're getting a sedan

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *I have to admit that I didn't expect to be status 112 this early. I'm not picking up the car until 6/27 and my the owners circle claims my production date is 5/9. :dunno: *


I'm not picking mine up until 6/23 and mine is in "Scheduled for Production" on 5/9. After speaking to my "Client Advisor", he says that it might even be ahead of schedule. So looks like it'll be sitting around outside for a while before I pick it up.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

just got a call from the dealer who also told me that my car went into production today. now i have to finalize my financing arrangements. i'm hoping that bmw financing will match the peoplefirst/costco rate of 4.14%.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

My 2004 330ci is also in production right now... So it should be done in a few days. And it'll have to sit outside until it gets back "home" in hopefully late July.

Hmm... Anyone know if I can just forego the ED and have them ship it straight here because of "SARS and war"??? I did get the plane ticket using my Chase Platinum Visa miles and also have one night booked at the Munich Mariott. So I have every intention of going, but would like to see the car back here as soon as possible - not sure if I hold out another 3 months until it is in the US.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *My 2004 330ci is also in production right now... So it should be done in a few days. And it'll have to sit outside until it gets back "home" in hopefully late July.
> 
> Hmm... Anyone know if I can just forego the ED and have them ship it straight here because of "SARS and war"??? I did get the plane ticket using my Chase Platinum Visa miles and also have one night booked at the Munich Mariott. So I have every intention of going, but would like to see the car back here as soon as possible - not sure if I hold out another 3 months until it is in the US. *


If you forego the ED, they will not ship it any earlier.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Agree w/ OriBMW. If you forgo the ED trip, you will NOT receive your car here in stateside sooner than otherwise. Ask me how I know,:tsk: 

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------

